# seltsames verhalten von proftpd

## loemmel

hallo zusammen

ich habe einen server mit gentoo aufgesetzt und da ist nun auch ein proftpd ftp server drauf.... der funktioniert ganz gut, mit einer ausnahme. wenn ich ein files von dem server downloaden will, welche grösser sind als 1.5gb, dann lädt er etwa 1gb ohne probleme, mit 25 mb/s herunter, und dann fällt plötzlich der speed in den keller, so mit ca. 450 kb/s gehts weiter....

dann hilft alles nichts mehr, ich kann den download abbrechen und neu anfangen, der speed bleibt immernoch so schlecht. ich kann proftpd stoppen und wieder starten, und das problem besteht weiterhin. einzige abhilfe hat bis jetzt ein reboot geschaffen...

ich habe auch versucht den download abbzubrechen, und 1 stunde später wieder zu starten, auch da bleibt der speed bei 450kb/s.

der server und der client sind beide mit einer 1gb netzwerkkarte ausgestattet und an einem 5-port gigabit switch von netgear angeschlossen.

es scheint als würde etwas nicht wirklich stimmen.

ich habe eine realthek 1gb netzwerkkarte im server eingebaut.

hier meine lsmod:

```

tux root # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

r8169                  17800  0

3c59x                  36392  0

```

die 3c59x ist das andere NIC. das r8169 ist das betroffene NIC.

im kernel habe ich folgende sachen aktiviert:

```

# Ethernet (1000 Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_ACENIC is not set

# CONFIG_DL2K is not set

# CONFIG_E1000 is not set

# CONFIG_NS83820 is not set

# CONFIG_HAMACHI is not set

# CONFIG_YELLOWFIN is not set

CONFIG_R8169=m

CONFIG_R8169_NAPI=y

# CONFIG_SK98LIN is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_VELOCITY is not set

# CONFIG_TIGON3 is not set

```

ich hatte es zuerst ohne CONFIG_R8169_NAPI=y probiert, aber dann ist mir jedesmal der server abgestürzt wenn ich mit vollem speed davon herunter/hinaufgeladen habe. darum ist diese option jetzt aktiviert.

lspci gibt folgendes aus

```
0000:00:08.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8169 Gigabit Ethernet (rev 10)
```

also habe ich das richtige modul geladen.

kennt sich jemand mit diesem problem aus, oder hat jemand einen lösungsvorschlag? wir wollten diesen server als fileserver an unserer nächsten lanparty benützen, und das würde bitter aussehen, wenn da die ganze zeit der speed plötzlich weg währe.

----------

## Anarcho

Hast du mal testweise ne andere ftp-software probiert?

Ich habe auch ne r8169 Karte im einsatz.

Allerdings habe ich auch zwischenzeitlich ein ähnliches Problem gehabt, aber ich 

hatte die vermutung das es an meiner onboard sk98lin karte am client lag, 

da nach einem Neustarten des Clients das problem weg war.

----------

## loemmel

nein bis jetzt habe ich noch keine andere ftp-software ausprobiert...

weist du gerade eine gute, die ich anstelle von proftpd benutzen könnte?

----------

## st4n

kernel.org verwendet vsftpd, sollte also nix falsches sein :)

hab nen anderes prob mit proftpd ... und zwar kommt total unregelmaessig folgendes beim login:

welcome to server blalub

user: {geb ich ein}

421 service not avaible

das wars, ich kann mich also nicht einloggen, da hilft dann leider nur noch folgendes:

/etc/init.d/proftpd stop

rm /var/run/proftpd/proftpd.*

/etc/init.d/proftpd start

dann geht das einloggen wieder ...

----------

## gabelhonz

Also ich kann nur pure-ftpd empfehlen, verwende ich auf mehreren Servern mit Mysql Anbindung und Virtuellen Usern.

Läuft sehr gut und hatte noch nie probs. Du kannst Quotas setzen und den Down und Upload speed setzen etc...

Ist sehr einfach zu konfigurieren und es gibt eine sehr gute Doku. Außerdem sind standartmäßig alle User gejailed(chroot) was sehr von Vorteil ist.

Hat man bei proftp standartmäßig glaub nicht. Außerdem gibts ne gute admin oberfläche dafür. Findest alles auf der HP. Google einfach mal.

gruß und viel glück

gabelhonz

----------

## st4n

die einstellung dafuer ist:

DefaultRoot ~

und ist tatsaechlich keine standardeinstellung beim proftpd ;)

----------

## loemmel

weis jemand für den pure-ftpd gerade ein how-to? scheint wirklich ein guter server zu sein, ich glaub ich probier den mal aus  :Wink: 

ist diese admin-oberfläche webbasierend? ich habe auf dem server kein X drauf.

edit:

ich habe mir jetzt mal pure-ftpd auf den server geladen. ich frage mich nur, wo ich jetzt die pfäde abändern kann, die user werden auf ihr home-verzeichnis geleitet, das ist schon einmal gut so, aber wie kann ich bestimmen, auf welches verzeichnis die anonymen ftp-user zugriff haben? also nur lesezugriff, nicht schreiben.

----------

## gabelhonz

Schau doch hier nach: http://www.pureftpd.org/

Unter Documentation findest du sicher die Antworten auf deine Fragen.

Und zur Adminoberfläche, da gibts verschiedene, je nach dem was du machen möchtest.

Aber X brauchst du nicht !!

gruß

----------

## loemmel

thanks für eure hilfe... ich werd mich dann mal durch die readme hindurchkämpfen.

----------

